# is this a fake serial??



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

jus














t posted


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

From the fender dating site;


I + 7 digitsA limited number of these *I-Series* were made in '89 and '90. 
Made for the export market and have 'Made in USA' stamped on the heel of the neck.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

laristotle said:


> From the fender dating site;
> 
> 
> I + 7 digitsA limited number of these *I-Series* were made in '89 and '90.
> Made for the export market and have 'Made in USA' stamped on the heel of the neck.


thanks....the ad says 2009


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I had a 2010 deluxe that started with 10 and no letter prefix

I was told by fender that on between the switch from using the D prefix pre 2008 to US in 2010 there were guitars made for a few months in late 2009/early 2010 starting with 10xxxxxx.

so it definitely could be legit


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> starting with 10xxxxxx


It's hard to see in the pic what the prefix is, your response makes more sense.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> I had a 2010 deluxe that started with 10 and no letter prefix
> 
> I was told by fender that on between the switch from using the D prefix pre 2008 to US in 2010 there were guitars made for a few months in late 2009/early 2010 starting with 10xxxxxx.
> 
> so it definitely could be legit


thank you for this...I also have emailed fender for confirmation before approaching


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

It’s funny, when I listed that guitar a few years ago I got a few messages with guys accusing it of being a fake despite the fact that it wasn’t. It matched every spec for a Deluxe of the time but just the 10xxxx serial was the only thing.

Some said it should start with DX, some said with U.S. and is what prompted me to email fender. They answered within 24 hours not only confirming but with the listed spec as it left the factory and everything Matched perfect.

But I agree with you that cautious is the best approach.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> I had a 2010 deluxe that started with 10 and no letter prefix
> 
> I was told by fender that on between the switch from using the D prefix pre 2008 to US in 2010 there were guitars made for a few months in late 2009/early 2010 starting with 10xxxxxx.
> 
> so it definitely could be legit


I thought the D was for deluxe series. Is that an I or a 1. can’t tell.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Right, it says in first paragraph I was referring to the deluxe I had


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> Right, it says in first paragraph I was referring to the deluxe I had


And I assume the one posted was a deluxe due to the locking tuners.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

tdotrob said:


> And I assume the one posted was a deluxe due to the locking tuners.


In the kijiji ad you can see it also has the scalloped heel and binding on the front of the body, so a Deluxe as you say. That price is really nice!


----------

